# hazy car headlights



## mackbishop (Oct 19, 2012)

,what is a good home remedy to clean the haze off of your car's headlights


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Best to get a polishing kit at an automotive parts store. These are used along with an electric drill.


----------



## JBurzynski13 (Nov 15, 2012)

agree with billy bob. an auto parts store should carry a wet sanding kit to remove the sun damaged headlight lenses.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rainx sells a kit for $15 bucks at petboys.
I've used it and it works well.


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

Get one of these 3m kits. It's a good kit and works great. Also, get a good clear paint to paint the lights when you're done. If you don't they'll haze over again within a year.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-39008-Headlight-Restoration-System/dp/B001AIZ5HY


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can also use vim...


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Look on ebay! Bought 2 brand new lenses for my daughters 99 altima for 60 bucks. 20 mins to replace and I don't have to worry about it again.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

sublime2 said:


> Look on ebay! Bought 2 brand new lenses for my daughters 99 altima for 60 bucks. 20 mins to replace and I don't have to worry about it again.


Same here a little more than $60 for my Daughters Chevy Lumina headlights from Amazon. Can't believe how nice they are for so little money.It's also a 1999.


----------



## KentuckyN8 (Nov 19, 2012)

I've always seen/heard to use regular toothpaste, not the gel or any whitening stuff. Just plain ole toothpaste.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a headlight module on my 1999 GMC Jimmy SLT that sprung a leak and fogged on the inside. I bought a complete replacement on line for about $50+ including shipping. It included high beam, low beam, driving lights and turn signals including the bulbs. It took about 2 minutes to install because my mechanic saw it while in for an oil change in the back of the car and installed it for no charge because it was so fast to do.

Dick
Dick


----------



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

All those kits are small portions of wet sand paper, cutting compound and polish.

If you do any of your own detailing you should be able to do it with stuff you have around. check out Auotgeek. 
If they are not too bad just try McGuire's Plasti-x , you can use that stuff to polish and protect any shinny plastic that you have around the house.

If you don't have any detailing stuff and don't plan to start, pick up a kit for the head lights. 

Getting new ones are nice, but depending on the car and the state you live in, it can be a bigger issue. I live in NJ and my car gets inspected. I failed once cause the replacement mirror I had put on the one side of the car didn't say DOT approved on it.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats NJ for you, horrible horible car inspection laws. 

The only problem with all of the haze removers is that the haze will come back. The plastic headlight has a clear coating of plastic ( almost like clear coat on paint) that gets worn away from the sun and over time the plastic under that coating becomes hazed. Once this happens, there is no stopping it. Buff all you want but it will happen again and again. I did try using the haze remover and then cleaning the plastic very well and spraying a plastic safe clear coat on it which seemed to work for a year but then I sold the car.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

danny325is said:


> I live in NJ and my car gets inspected. I failed once cause the replacement mirror I had put on the one side of the car didn't say DOT approved on it.


That guy was just breaking your ba**s.
I had my daughters car inspected and they barely looked at the car,all they were concern about was emissions.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

KentuckyN8 said:


> I've always seen/heard to use regular toothpaste, not the gel or any whitening stuff. Just plain ole toothpaste.


yup, that is a good thing to use- also on fine glass/windshield scratches. But, prepare for lots of rubbing. Damp cloth. But, heck- all those compounds need rubbing/bufing .


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Once I heard of a locar shop using regular ceramic cooktop cleaner (cream, whitish, for glas/ceramic stove tops), I couldnt believe it. Went home, pulled mine out of the under kitchen sink (never used it for my cooktop....LOL), and BAM- shined up my civic's headlights in no time!! True, not like new, but man, almost. Im happy with a FREE headlight shine up. 

So what if I have to do it again in 2 years. Like car maintenence isnt a life long chore........in 2 years, I'll spend another 5-10 minuted on it. And still, for free (asssuming you have the cleaner already).


----------



## streetneons (Jan 7, 2013)

3M rubbing compound has worked the best for me.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I wet sanded mine with 800, 1200, and then 1600 grit sand paper. Next, I went over them with Turtle brand rubbing compound, and then waxed them with Turtle brand wax. This made a dramatic difference on my 1996 model truck. Not long after that, while driving at night, a bird flew into one of my headlights shattering the mounting tabs. I ended up getting a replacement set on eBay for $50.00. 

If you get a cheap replacement set on eBay, also pick up a tube of clear silicone from your local parts store. Run a small bead around the seal where the lens meets the housing of the light. Use your finger to smooth the bead similar to how you would do caulking in a bathroom. I found out, by experience, that they don't seal the cheap ones that well. Water leaked into both of mine during the first rain after installing them. I returned them to the seller for another set. The new set also had poor sealing, which was visually obvious upon first inspection. I sealed them with the silicone and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## spark0fun (Dec 24, 2012)

*headlight haze*

Go to this site: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-...://www.diychatroom.com/images/icons/icon6.gif


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Just did a 2003 VW GTI- 5 minutes total. Both lights. No multi-phase , sequentially layered 7 step methods for me..... 

Ceramic polish used for Jennaire (or other brands) cooktop ceramic top. Almost good as new (new never happens). Time- % minutes, cost: minimal.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

spark0fun said:


> Go to this site: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-...://www.diychatroom.com/images/icons/icon6.gif


Page not found. Your link is incorrectly copied.


----------

